# Low water Pressure with water softener



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

garden said:


> I have low water pressure in the house when the water softener is on (not bypassed). When the water softener is bypassed the water pressure is great. What in the softener would be causing this?


Could be that there is some thing in the valve cutting the flow.
Could be that there is a large build up in the media cutting the flow.

When was the last time the unit did a regen or cleaning cycle?
What brand is the unit?
What is the water quality?

There are a number of could be's and maybes......


----------



## Bob999 (Mar 4, 2010)

A couple of additional questions:

1. Is this condition new--that is did you have satisfactory pressure in the past with the softener in service?
2. Do you know what type of resin is in the softener--fine mesh for example?
3. Does the pipe size reduce as it goes to/comes from the softener?


----------



## garden (Sep 7, 2011)

Softener brand is CSI and is 7 years old. Do not know the resin type. Not sure when the last regen was but is done on demand. Noticed pressure changes a couple of months ago when 2 fixtures working at same time. Has been happening off and on but seems to be oftener now. Pipe size stays the same to and from the softener. We have hard water due to limestone in the ground.

Thanks for responses.


----------



## Bob999 (Mar 4, 2010)

As a first step I suggest an extended backwash. To do that initiate a manual regeneration and when the unit begins the backwash cycle unplug the control heat and let run 20 minutes before plugging the unit back in and then let it complete the regeneration. Then check to see if the situation improved. If so you may need to adjust the programming to increase the length of the backwash.


----------



## gjgogol (Nov 21, 2010)

*low pressure using water softener*

what is control heat?


----------



## Bob999 (Mar 4, 2010)

gjgogol said:


> what is control heat?


A misspelling for control head.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

water softner needs backwashed....:yes:


----------



## gjgogol (Nov 21, 2010)

*control head*

thank you...i should have guessed...i have a similar low pressure problem right after i replaced the control head pistons. i did not regen so maybe that will fix it.


----------

